# Can you identify



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

this is from my instagram page from the met opera. just for fun:

metoperaí ¼í¾¶ #NameThatAria Can you identify this piece and it's corresponding opera with just a few lines of music?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I recognized it from the words. Is that cheating?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Given the words, it is just too easy!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've never even heard this opera, but based on the text I guessed right.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> I recognized it from the words. Is that cheating?


no not at all! and it is?


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

. . . still trying to winnow down from the long list of operas with the common phrase "Hocus pocus, now comes jocus."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You are pulling my leg.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Found it by the German text, Hansel and Gretel - Engelbert Humperdinck

Page 7: http://www.***-wesseling.de/11HuG/Textauszuege.pdf


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I too guessed it purely by the words. I do not read music very well.


----------

